

Ask HN: Which is the best PHP & MySQL CMS out there? - skowmunk

Which is the best cms out there, based on PHP &#38; MySQL?<p>I am looking for:<p>1) relative stability ( can't afford to experiment for this part now)<p>2) very good online/published support<p>3) ease of starting (for a guy new to CMS but is comfortable with using PHP/MySQL, though not an expert)<p>4) capable<p>5) flexible (in terms of how easily the standard templates can be hacked, modified, etc)
======
ramanujam
I would suggest wordpress(<http://wordpress.org/>) and it definitely has all
the features that you are looking for.

Very easy to hack, good theme options(both free and paid), good documentation
and many venues to ask doubts if you have any.

~~~
tnorthcutt
wordpress.stackexchange.com is a great (new) WordPress resource.

------
unix
<http://croogo.org/>

------
ritonlajoie
seriously, the best CMS is Drupal. Wordpress isn't a CMS, it's a blog engine.

